# Do you think 160$ per day is good money using both Uber and Lyft?



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

I drive about 7 hours, 9 total if you include how long it takes me to get home after I had shut off the apps. Destination mode is basically useless. 

So basically I am grossing about $125 a day if you take out the tolls and gas. Do you think this is decent money? Looking for opinions.

After all, we work when we want etc so its not too bad to gross $875 a week to drive and be your own boss? I dont know what to think anymore.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

If you're grossing $875, you driving at least 2000 miles a week minimum in order to get those many compensable miles. You are using up your car pretty quickly. That's  100,000 miles a year, a lot of extra oil changes, tires, other preventive maintenance. You have to do it yourself or pay someone, wait around for your car. That's time you have to devote to making the money too. You will have to be saving for another car, you'll need in a couple of years.

I wouldn't do it at that price, but its really up to you.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

If YOU think it's good money then it is.

is it?


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

I think its very debatable. It is definitely not great money. But I dont want to work for other people.

How much do you guys think we would have to make it to make it totally and unarguably worthwhile?


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> How much do you guys think we would have to make it to make it totally and unarguably worthwhile?


We should net more than pizza delivery drivers.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Nomad said:


> We should net more than pizza delivery drivers.


Pizza delivery drivers probably think they should make more than Uber drivers. After all, uber drivers get the prestige of being 21st Century, high tech and cutting edge guys putting on the ultimate Side Hustle.

They are just delivering pies for people to lazy to come down to Giovanni's and pick it up themselves.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Not good money at all. Stop driving for base rate. Learn how to surge chase.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

If youre not clocking dollar or more per mile. Just stop.


----------



## kk21912003 (May 5, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> I drive about 7 hours, 9 total if you include how long it takes me to get home after I had shut off the apps. Destination mode is basically useless.
> 
> So basically I am grossing about $125 a day if you take out the tolls and gas. Do you think this is decent money? Looking for opinions.
> 
> After all, we work when we want etc so its not too bad to gross $875 a week to drive and be your own boss? I dont know what to think anymore.


You may miss a very important factor in this industry: how many miles did you drive in the 9 hours?

dollar/mile is more meaningful than dollar/hour because this is a contract job more suitable for part time than full time. Part time contractors have more advantage than full time ones in this gig because they are more flexiable about how much they can make. So: always do this only part time for extra, always pay more attention to your dollar-to-mile ratio. my suggestion.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

That's more per mile than I make. But as others have said, $ per mile is the metric that matters.
It also depends on where you are. $100+ a day in Florida is pretty decent. $100 a day in California ain't chit.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> I drive about 7 hours, 9 total if you include how long it takes me to get home after I had shut off the apps. Destination mode is basically useless.
> 
> So basically I am grossing about $125 a day if you take out the tolls and gas. Do you think this is decent money? Looking for opinions.
> 
> After all, we work when we want etc so its not too bad to gross $875 a week to drive and be your own boss? I dont know what to think anymore.


Depends on your market. $125 in norcal wont even buy a nice dinner. 
Ive been driving in shifts lately until I can cash out $100, then I shut off the apps and go about my day. If I'm free, I'll drive an evening shift and do the same. 
My policy is: No Line, No Pool, period. 
During PT/Surge times I just cherry pick the drives I want to accept for whichever has the higher incentive atm. Usually takes between 3 & 4 hours per shift with zero stress and I'm always feeling fresh behind the wheel.


----------



## Matahotz (Jun 19, 2017)

Guys Im thinking that 80% of you are really wrong, Uber it is just about time per money, I'm from Florida Miami and here is really a crappy shit, if you do not dedicate a lot of hours driving for your self nothing will be returning, because you are not working for Uber, you guys are working for yourself, this is 1099 not W2. It means that all of you as Driver are working for yourself contractor, it means time for money remember always, time for money.
For example if any of you have a dealer, office, or your onw business, hours dedicatedly in your business more money to your wallet, so simple as that. Down here in South Miami, the pay rates for Uber drivers decrease a lot since February 2016 when Uber got all the permission and legally authorization by Miami Dade county to make allowed drivers to drive all over Miami without worrying about inconvenience with police tickets etc. Myself personally, I do a big dedication from Sunday to Saturday and most of the weeks Monday to Monday from 4:00am to 22:00pm= 18hrs a day to make possible 150$ or 160$ after 20 or 25% or I don't even know how much money Uber keeping for them, they playing with the drivers and they usually do whatever they want like the same as many others millionaires companies here in Florida pretty much like all companies here from 8.50$ to 10$ or 11$ per hrs, but it is better work your own schedule, then have a supervisor breathing in your back or tracking your movement the hole day. 
So if who ever of u guys are able to make possible after only 9hrs of your time, 150$ in Texas Houston and I'm pretty sure all weekends off with your families, be happy and don't claim, I'm moving to Houston before the next back to school, so after done all the paperwork to drive Uber in Houston, I just applies the same schedule hrs that I'm doing in Miami, how much money I'll make a day???? Lol that's for your homework guys.
Remember always, this is contractors work, more hours dedicated to yourself more money to your wallet that's the answer (hours=money) simple as that, forgot about tips, and just try to services the customers the best u can, and just concentrate in driving safety all the hrs you can afford.

Sorry 4 my critical grammar, I'm Cuban and I'm trying to do my best. Thanks to all, and for who is making possible this sharing forum.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

That is good money and u get to be your own boss also don't forget uber tip is coming so it's def good just do what u been doing man as long as u drive then U will earn money that's all


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

If you're grossing $875, you driving at least 2000 miles a week minimum 

What planet are you on? those are horrific stats. Find something else to do your car will be metal shaving in a year.

900 is 400-500 miles max for me.

Become a surge chaser


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

If it was $160 AFTER expenses, yeah...

Before expenses... no... expenses are way more than tolls and gas, once your putting 50,000+ miles a year on a car your looking at $10,000 a year in depreciation or $35-50 a day worked roughly.(assuming a $30,000 car that lasts 150,000 miles or a 15,000 used car that gets 100,000 additional miles)

If your putting in those kind of miles no way. $125 after gas/tolls plus another $50 for depreciation, plus another $20 per day into your "car repair fund"

Your now looking at $50-60 a day in profit. This is a joke, even thou your doing a lot better than some.

And for every 200 miles the IRS let's you deduct $107 + tolls and my estimates are STILL well under this.


----------



## RideshareDude (May 14, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If you're grossing $875, you driving at least 2000 miles a week minimum in order to get those many compensable miles. You are using up your car pretty quickly. That's 100,000 miles a year, a lot of extra oil changes, tires, other preventive maintenance. You have to do it yourself or pay someone, wait around for your car. That's time you have to devote to making the money too. You will have to be saving for another car, you'll need in a couple of years.
> 
> I wouldn't do it at that price, but its really up to you.


Cars today can easily get you 200,000 to 300,000 miles with regular maintenance and repairs.


----------



## Hawkdallas (Feb 16, 2017)

80sDude said:


> If you're grossing $875, you driving at least 2000 miles a week minimum
> 
> What planet are you on? those are horrific stats. Find something else to do your car will be metal shaving in a year.
> 
> ...


Hey what's up 80s dude I have a question for you when you say be a surge chaser are you talking about like learning the patterns of the surge and being there when the surge starts or do you literally mean when you see a surge you go after it? I wish I had more surges here in Jacksonville Florida there is no Rhyme or Reason half the time for surges in most of the time if I see one and drive towards it it disappears The Closer I Get to it almost like the Uber gods are watching me haha



Reynob Moore said:


> I drive about 7 hours, 9 total if you include how long it takes me to get home after I had shut off the apps. Destination mode is basically useless.
> 
> So basically I am grossing about $125 a day if you take out the tolls and gas. Do you think this is decent money? Looking for opinions.
> 
> After all, we work when we want etc so its not too bad to gross $875 a week to drive and be your own boss? I dont know what to think anymore.


I think that's pretty good myself I always compare it to a real job my last job I made $12 an hour doing customer service for cable company and I brought home about $400 a week and my average work day was 8 hours plus a hour lunch in 45 minutes Transit there and then back so I was gone 10 and a half hours a day that's basically 52 hours a week I was gone and sitting at a desk talking to whiney people about their cable and it sucked. And then after you take out gas for driving there and then to buy a lunch sometimes I mean I was bringing home like 350 a week for freaking 50 hours of my life gone all week. So if I can take home 400 or 500 with Uber a week and im gone maybe 40 hours, I am happy with that. I'd rather be doing this then be stuck in a stuffy office job and as far as car depreciation goes I don't care haha. my car is now a Uber car same as if I were a tow truck driver I would have to buy a tow truck correct? I have a vehicle that I use for Uber and I have a personal vehicle that sits a lot and stays pretty. My Uber vehicle is my Workhorse and an investment is the way I look at it and I write off all my repairs and fuel I think it works out in the end


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Sorry man Jacksonville isn't Chicago . .Different beast


----------



## YeahBaby (Apr 27, 2017)

I pay u 1200 and u sit on the car for me 65hour to 70hour


----------

